# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Институт Бхактиведанты >  М. Корытцев Экономика счастья и Бхагавата-пурана. 17.04.2021

## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Он-лайн Конференция "Про науку" 17.04.2021

Максим Корытцев. Экономика счастья и её связь с Бхагавата-пураной

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yX3_...JnF8l&index=18

----------

